# Cannabutter with wet trim



## Yeswehavenobananas (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi all, I had to make an emergency chop on Saturday and thought I'd see if I could make some cannabutter from the trim. I looked everywhere for info on this but could only find recipes for frozen, semi dried or cured trim/bud. So, here's what worked VERY WELL for me!

I used:

2oz of FRESH, WET, TRIM (cut same day)
125g salted butter
3/4 pint of water

Steps

Decarb the trim at 115c for 40 minutes until a dark green/light brown colour on a single sheet of foil. (I was left with about 1/2 oz after decarbing).

Melt butter in a pan with half the water. When it's melted chuck in the trim and mix until well covered. 

Simmer for 3 hours on a low heat, stiring regularly and adding a splash of water if it evaporates.

Once the time has passed, strain the butter through some cloth into a pot, squeezing with tongs to draw out all the butter.

Once it's separated and there's no butter to come through, place the clear butter mixture into the fridge (covered). Leave for a few hours (I left mine over night) until solid and separate from the water which you can tip away. 

We were left with 113g butter. Each had a teaspoon (4.7g) on half a slice of toast and the result was a strong high for a full 24 hours. My tolerance for edibles is pretty average. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/search/65386088/?q=Cannabutter&o=date&c[title_only]=1&c[node]=56


----------



## Glenn38 (Feb 15, 2018)

good recipe


----------



## Yeswehavenobananas (Feb 19, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/search/65386088/?q=Cannabutter&o=date&c[title_only]=1&c[node]=56


Thanks, I trawlled these unable to find exactly what I wanted which was a recipe for wet, unfrozen, fresh trim. There aren't any (as far as I could see) hence why I uploaded my experiment.


----------



## Yeswehavenobananas (Feb 19, 2018)

Glenn38 said:


> good recipe


Thanks Glenn38. It has got us buzzed consistently so hopefully someone else fnds some benefit!


----------

